# Industrial Rooftop Snow Removal Bid



## bmccartney (Nov 28, 2009)

Can anyone help me with a bid on snow removal for a 150000 sq ft flat rooftop. They also want any hanging icicles removed from the gutters as one fell and crushed a guys car. I have never attempted something of this magnitude and have no idea where I should be on pricing as obviously this will be a very labor intensive project. The snow is about 6 inches deep. Snow blowers and shovels....thanks in advance.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

R U insured for that kinda work. If not leave it up to the roofing industry to clear it. And I cant beleive the roof wont handle 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

6 inches of snow is nothing for a building in Columbus. As far as pricing, if you are insured to do this type of work , I would guess you should take your hourly rate, and multiply it by 6 hours or so with two blowers on the roof, 2 guys running the blowers, and probably 2 guys with shovels. I am not an expert, but thats what I think would be enough to cover your time.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I have done quite a bit of this work. It was all time/material for us. But one thing to keep in mind is the cleanup. Shoveling roofs is no big deal, it was cleaning that mess up off the parking lot and SIDEWALK right under the area that was a mofo. We would have snow 6' high on the sidewalk right at the edge of the roof. Cant plow that away so you need a loader of some sort or you have to shovel it onto the parking lot to move it in little amounts. Then you have to bring in the salt truck. All of this in the middle of the night because you cant do it during the day because no matter how much you barricade the area someone still has to walk thruough it. We ran a 3 man crew for almost a month 3-4 nights a week. It is very tiring after a couple days. Hope this makes sense and helps a little.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

how would you get your truck up there?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

ajslands;1005436 said:


> how would you get your truck up there?


It will be a helicopter equipped witha 10 V plow:laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you can't get the snow off the roof with the first blow, then it is accumulating and becoming more dense towards the outer edges of the roof. You will then have 75,000Sq/Ft of 8-12" high snow. Maybe you work your way from the outside-in, IDK. How big of a piece of equipment can you put on this roof. Is a Bobcat MT-55 stand on to heavy? I've done some roofs but have always been able to get the snow directly off.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

augerandblade;1005500 said:


> It will be a helicopter equipped witha 10 V plow:laughing:


Hehehe lol


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

augerandblade;1005500 said:


> It will be a helicopter equipped witha 10 V plow:laughing:


too much money this would be easier and cheaper to use


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

150,000 sf roof!? That's a heck of a project to take on with or without experience. Hourly is the way to go. Snowblowers will just move the snow to another area to have to be removed again. Lots of shovels and wheelbarrows... and a change of address form because you are going to be there for a while. 
Dieseld is right, you need a relocation plan to move the snow after it comes off the roof. Make sure fire exits, gas lines, etc. are never obstructed or hit with falling snow.
Another thing to consider, the roof is probably not designed to withstand scrapes by shovels. If possible, it would be a good idea to make sure you will not be held liable for roof leaks, etc. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sub it to somone that does that work take your 10% mark up and smile


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I would agree hourly is the only way to go. I have had to shovel off one of the malls I do and I bought 25 sleds and hired one of my roofing subcontractors from the summer and 28 of the shoveled the snow into sleds, onto a ramp i built to get the snow away from the building and into the back of a waiting dump truck. Once they got a system down it was like a conveyer belt. It took 3, ten hour days. English was not the primary language.

It paid very well!!!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

A bit after the fact, but what type of roof construction are we talking about here? Membrane & tar/gravel are common here, and I can't imagine they react well to shovels or snowblowers.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1018737 said:


> A bit after the fact, but what type of roof construction are we talking about here? Membrane & tar/gravel are common here, and I can't imagine they react well to shovels or snowblowers.


Built up roofs are very fragil in the winter because the tar becomes so brittle. The guy have to make sure just to scrape the rocks and not go directly into them. Snowblowers we don't use, but with shovels, even on rubber roofs I have had no damage.
Just have a little show and tell with guys before hand and usually no problems,


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

...and make sure your shovelers have good balance.



(thanks for the info!)


----------

